
Firm pays $950,000 penalty for using Wi-Fi signals to secretly track phone users - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/advertiser-that-tracked-100-million-phone-users-without-consent-pays-950000/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11956304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11956304).

